# IP/Homedrive Question



## justcrash (Aug 7, 2009)

Hello all! I am trying to virtualize a new file server and condense it to one file server.

Currently we have a server at every location (6 different locations) that house the home drives, run the apps, handle printing, etc.

I want to streamline everything, and virtualize some servers to handle apps, home drives, printing (one role on each). HOWEVER, here is my question... many of the machines at the locations are on different IP sets.

Would someone with an IP of say 10.91.xx.xx, 10.93.xx.xx, etc be able to reach \\servername\schoolname\Home at 10.90.xx.xx? How about the apps? Will they be able to run to the new app server on a 10.90.xx.xx addy?

Sorry if this is a dumb question, kinda new to all of this and I want to make sure I am not making a big mistake.


----------



## avisitor (Jul 13, 2008)

Well, I wouldn't virtualize File Servers. You'll have all those servers competing for the same Disk I/O resources.

As far as the IP question, that really depends on the way your network is setup. If each is on its own subnet with no routing in between subnets, no, you won't be able to access things across subnets.


----------



## justcrash (Aug 7, 2009)

avisitor said:


> Well, I wouldn't virtualize File Servers. You'll have all those servers competing for the same Disk I/O resources.
> 
> As far as the IP question, that really depends on the way your network is setup. If each is on its own subnet with no routing in between subnets, no, you won't be able to access things across subnets.


Ok, thanks! I  I didn't set up this network, kinda new at this stuff. How can I check to see if they set it up with routing between the subnets? Is that hard to set up?


----------



## avisitor (Jul 13, 2008)

We can start by looking at ipconfig /all from the servers.

In all fairness, it's not terribly hard, but not terribly easy to set up. You should probably hire a networking consultant unless you're willing to teach yourself how IP networks work.


----------



## justcrash (Aug 7, 2009)

avisitor said:


> We can start by looking at ipconfig /all from the servers.
> 
> In all fairness, it's not terribly hard, but not terribly easy to set up. You should probably hire a networking consultant unless you're willing to teach yourself how IP networks work.


You are absolutely right, of course, and I would love for my school system to hire one to help me out.

However, it won't happen, so unfortunately, I have to get this done. We can say "Well they'll want to pay when X, Y and Z happens..." but they won't. It's a public school system and they won't drop the jack. Just the way it is.


----------



## avisitor (Jul 13, 2008)

Ok, well, let's start by looking at those ipconfigs.


----------



## justcrash (Aug 7, 2009)

avisitor said:


> Ok, well, let's start by looking at those ipconfigs.


Yes sir, first thing in the AM. Do you mind if I PM them to you?


----------



## avisitor (Jul 13, 2008)

No problem. I understand that some organizations want to keep their internal IP structure private.


----------

